# My new pirate costume cutlass



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey guys and ghouls. So, I guess I've been on a weapons kick lately. Something I've been meaning to do for a while is to make a good, safe costume cutlass to go with a pirate costume I've been piecing together for quite some time. I've acquired good quality apparel pieces for my costume... coat and vest, nice period shirt, leather belts and baldrics, etc... and it's all come together pretty well. But of course, what's a pirate without his trusty sword. Now, I've got a decent selection of real swords to choose from, which are fine for if I wear the costume as part of a yard haunt or to a private party. But what if I suit up for a more public party or gathering? Actual steel blades are typically frowned upon in public venues. So a safe plastic sword is more appropriate for those types of affairs. Unfortunately, pretty much all plastic pirate swords you find in costume stores look like just what they are... kids' toys. They're usually cartoonish and fake looking and way too small to look convincing when brandished in grownup hands. Hence the reason I finally took it upon myself to make a plastic sword that suits my needs and looks better with the rest of my costume.

Basically, I crafted a blade from a sheet of rigid polyproelene plastic, then to add that extra touch of authenticity I made guard pieces from 1/8" steel bar stock and 16 gauge sheet steel and a grip from wood (the pommel is a spare I pick up a while back). A little paint for the plastic blade, some stain for the grip, some gun bluing on the metal to give it a darkened aged look, and poof... sword. All in all, I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.

Here's the parts and pieces before the finished assembly...











And the finished product...





















Still need to get a better screw to secure the pommel to the grip, but other than that, me scurvy blade be all ready to gut a scallywag or two. Yarrrrr!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is so cool. I'd swear the were all made of steel. You do impressive work, indeed.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work. Been meaning to make some for my skeletons.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You wouldn't know there was anything plastic used for that cutlass - well done!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is swashbuckling cool!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is awesome work!


----------

